# IPad et lecture base 4D



## L'AGE (14 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Y-a-t'il un moyen de lire une base 4D sur un IPad ?


----------



## Oizo (14 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

http://www.4d.com/fr/solutions/internet/iapps.html


----------



## L'AGE (15 Novembre 2012)

Merci !


----------

